# [ODMP] Cahokia Police Department, Illinois ~ April 24, 2006



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

A Police Officer with the Cahokia Police Department was killed in the line of duty on April 24, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18293*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Police Officer Jeremy Chambers 
*Cahokia Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Monday, April 24, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 27
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Monday, April 24, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Officer Jeremy Chambers was killed in an automobile accident on Route 3, near Queeny Avenue, when his patrol car was struck head-on by a suspected drunk driver.

He was in the process of turning around when his patrol car was struck by the vehicle. The impact caused his vehicle to overturn and he was trapped inside.

Rescue crews were able to free Officer Chambers and he was flown to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Chambers had served with the Cahokia Police Department for 2.5 years. Officer Chambers is survived by his father, a retired officer, and his brother, also a police officer.

Agency Contact Information
Cahokia Police Department
103 Main Street
Cahokia, IL 62206

Phone: (618) 337-9505

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Drunk Driver Kills On-Duty Illinois Officer

*Belleville News Democrat*

CAHOKIA - A Cahokia Police officer was killed after a drunk driver crossed into his lane early this morning, according to Illinois State Police.

Cahokia Police officer Jeremy Chambers, 26, was killed when a full-sized GMC pickup at 2:08 a.m. Monday crossed the center line of Illinois 3, about 500 feet south of Queeny Drive in Cahokia. Alcohol was involved on the part of the wrong way driver and charges are pending, according to Illinois State Police.

Chambers was pulled from his car and flown to St. Louis University Hospital, where he died from his injuries. He had been with the Cahokia Police for nearly three years.

Illinois State Police troopers, accident reconstruction officers and investigators are working on the case. Charges are pending against a 37-year-old St. Louis man. He was carrying a passenger, his 36-year-old cousin who also is from St. Louis.


----------

